# Help



## mlhogan (Jul 20, 2010)

I recently was allowed to pick through a friends gravely pile. I put together what i think is an L model however there is no serial number on the gas tank and I am not able to find one on the frame. 
After some work it runs great, starts on the second pull every time and mows very well. 
The fan/starter pulley has some play in its accompanying shaft. I assume this will require a new timing shaft bearing, oil pump gasket and associated seals. 
Where might I be able to buy all these parts, plus the L-736 Oil Seal Washers from the chassis?

I am amazed at how well the machine mows, I'd like to fix the loose shaft before it goes out. 

I Posted some pictures here on my blog, and tried to attach some here, if you can help me identify the engine so I can order parts I would appreciate it.

Mark Hogan


----------



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

Have you checked out.
OldGravelys.Net: Gravely Manuals & Parts Lists: Walk-Behind Tractors


Gravelyparts.com

Richard should be able to help you with parts.

There are two oil pumps. A high volume and a low volume. The high volume being the later one. I don't know if that makes a difference. You can ask Richards.

I say you did good putting together a bunch of parts.


----------

